# My rocket stove complete build and first fire up Video



## Graham Orm (16 Mar 2013)

Hi guys. I have now completed my rocket stove for the workshop. I have compiled a series of clips filmed throughout the build and of the first fire up. The stove did what it was supposed to, it drew the flame and smoke through the rocket tube and down the inside of the top chamber creating tremendous heat for very little wood burnt. However, there was smoke coming back out of the fire box and a great deal of smoke at the exhaust, there shouldn't be any at all at either end. Any comments would be welcomed. Some fine tuning should have it running as it should......just in time for next winter!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q16g_b2ZfxA


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Mar 2013)

I'll sit when it's quiet and watch properly - I find it easier to learn from other people's mistakes than their perfection!


----------



## RogerBoyle (16 Mar 2013)

Graham

On the videos that i have watched the Perlite container goes all the way to the bottom and wraps around the 4inch pipe all the way to the top of the pipe minus the last 18mm or so 

where you have set your fire box for me is wrong... I got the impression that you had to feed down onto the top half of the 4 inch pipe so the air could get sucked in through the bottom half and increased the burn heat like in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvpaSA2zJig

Its something I will be trying for myself as soon as I learn how to weld (when I get a welder)

Roger


----------



## Graham Orm (16 Mar 2013)

I'll look forward to your feedback Phil.

Hi Roger. Thanks for the input. I have discussed my design with a couple of other guys who have built them. I will be making some changes this week and re-posting an update.

Welding, get yourself a MIG and have a look on You Tube. Easy peasy!


----------



## RogerBoyle (16 Mar 2013)

LOL
I seem to have a mental block with steel 
But I am slowly trying to get to grips with it 
Looking forward to the updates 

Roger


----------



## Graham Orm (17 Mar 2013)

RogerBoyle":dffapefd said:


> LOL
> I seem to have a mental block with steel
> But I am slowly trying to get to grips with it
> Looking forward to the updates
> ...



I learned to weld as a teenager. never worked where it was required, hence my amateurish attempts, but I can do it. I learned Arc and gas originally and have never had a gas set so only done arc over the years. I bought the MIG a few years ago and this is the first real project I have used it on. I was completely new to MIG welding but now I have done some it's SO easy compared to the other two. Just like wood, you need to find a local supplier for steel. Steel stockholders will have off cuts of all shapes that you can buy for change. 

Have a look at this. It really is this easy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzBGZaS1apw

I'm happy to help if you do decide to 'move to the dark side'


----------



## Graham Orm (17 Mar 2013)

Update:

After review of the design by others who have been successful there are several changes to make. I'll be doing that this week and posting another video next weekend. I hope this helpful for anyone considering building one.


----------



## Hutzul (17 Mar 2013)

Grayorm":3avy6akj said:


> Update:
> 
> After review of the design by others who have been successful there are several changes to make. I'll be doing that this week and posting another video next weekend. I hope this helpful for anyone considering building one.


 I think it's great for a prototype, I've seen these before on utube and thought about making one. I look forward to seeing your adjustments of what will be a great project for keeping you warm.

Thanks for posting =D>


----------

